# [SOLVED] Case removal



## gordon755 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is their anybody out there who can instruct me on how to open the back of a Samsung all in one desktop DP-U200 before I take a club hammer to it. Cheers


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Case removal*

Hey gordon755,

Please don't take a hammer to it! :grin:

I wish I could offer some concrete information for you... Unfortunately, there is little information available on the interwebs.

Many electronics these days are coming with hidden fasteners (located under stickers and labels) as well as molded plastics with self retaining clips which have a tendency to break when disassembled.

Without the unit in front of me, I am hard-pressed to glean disassembly, but you want to look carefully for those hidden fasteners, access panels and such.

Is there anything in particular you are attempting to do with this unit?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Case removal*

I don't know about this unit. Some all in ones only allow the end user to get into the RAM section and figure that there's nothing else a consumer should have to do.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Case removal*



Corday said:


> I don't know about this unit. Some all in ones only allow the end user to get into the RAM section and figure that there's nothing else a consumer should have to do.


Ditto ^
The DP-U200 is basically a laptop with an external keyboard and, as most all-in-ones, are designed as throw-away.


----------



## gordon755 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Case removal*

The problem I have is that the CD Rom is not being recognized. I have tried all the recommended solutions to no avail. When my late brother left me this machine he had the same problem. He took it back to the shop where he purchased it and it worked. When he got home it didn't. I have come to the conclusion that it is not connected properly. Gordon


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Case removal*

The optical drive connection having a problem is a possibility but not likely.
Does the drive show in Device manager?
Look over this link: Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## gordon755 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Case removal*

The drive does not show anywhere.(My computer, Disk management. device manager, Dos)
I will try the suggested link.


----------



## gordon755 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Case removal*

I milked the suggested link as suggested but to no avail. It is receiving power as the disc turns Many thanks for trying. Gordon


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Case removal*

You can go with a USB Optical Drive, but I'd be sure a return policy or "try it before you buy it" is in effect.


----------



## gordon755 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Case removal*

I do have an external drive which works. I didn't want to be defeated but it looks like I have no choice Many thanks Gordon


----------



## PaulMarchant (Dec 2, 2015)

There are four #2 Philips screws on the underside of the unit - in line with the rubber feet.

I must admit that I missed these, staring at the back of the my one for ages, contemplating violence (a) to remove the casing and (b) on the person that designed it to be impregnable. I even managed to get the black front trim off without totally destroying it only to find that you don't get very far doing that.

Is it possible that you've overlooked the craftily hidden screws?

Cheers,

Paul


----------

